# Beaver traps



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

Looking to buy some traps for beaver an coyote.
What kind.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Body gripping or foot traps for beaver. Body grip 330's for water trapping beaver. For foot traps I like my #2 Bridger. You could also go to #3. The 3's are pretty big. Michigan has regulations on size and placement of body gripping traps on dry land. Varies by public vs private land as well. Review regulations carefully.

For coyote... 4 coil spring #3 Bridger is what I have. Many say fully modified (basically strengthened) is the way to go but after seeing these traps I can't even imagine a coyote destroying them. Maybe worth it if you're trapping for a living. There are a few brands out there but I think they will all work. I'm sure #2 would be fine as well. Either way you want 4 coil. More strength to push through potentially frozen soil.

Check out fntpost.com they are in Alpena, MI. Prices are fair, shipping is very fast and they have everything you'll need.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

please remember to set 220 and 330s carefully if you go that route for the beaver they will kill even large breed dogs read on dnr reports that an illegal set on dry land killed some ones hunting dog not all that long ago


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Birdshooter is absolutely right. 330s WILL kill a dog (220s could easily as well). And unless the dogs owner carries a set tool and is right there when it happens they will NOT be able to get a 330 off in time. No doubt about it. Again, read the regulations and follow them. Killing a dog makes trappers look horrible and I'm sure you would feel terrible as well.

Couple hints...
Be VERY careful with the large body grips... a 330 would be extremely difficult to get off your arm if by yourself. For 330s don't forget the set tool. If you've got decent hand strength you can set a 220 without it but the tool makes it easy. I also recommend the safety for a couple bucks. It will stop the trap from firing closed if it happens to go off when you're setting it.

Also do yourself a favor and carry a rope with you when setting them. The rope can be used to compress the springs with one hand in an emergency or if you forgot the set tool. Do a Google search for how to use the rope. Its easier to understand if you see it.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The smallest leghold trap I ever set for beaver was a #3 but only if I figured on a front foot catch. The hind foot of a beaver will cover a #3 trap resulting in a missed/educated beaver. 

I went totally to #4 legholds after realizing the #3 could result in to many missed beaver.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

My #2 4-coil broke the back leg of a 50 lb beaver... however I agree that bigger traps give you a better chance. Don't know how educated a beaver can get though. They seem pretty dumb.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

Got a #3 duke coil spring tonight.
Plan on getting a couple mb 750s here in the next week.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I think you will like the 750s. A buddy of mine has a few. Well built.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## legard29 (Nov 7, 2005)

Beaver r dumb at first, until they spring a couple traps then the fun begins, ive had beaver that I gave up on because no matter what I seemed to do there would be sticks in conis, and legholds sprung and kicked aside, they can be a real pain doing adc 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I like pan tension pretty heavy for beaver. Less chance of an empty trap.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

sureshot006 said:


> My #2 4-coil broke the back leg of a 50 lb beaver... however I agree that bigger traps give you a better chance. Don't know how educated a beaver can get though. They seem pretty dumb.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


OMG If you are saying that you haven't caught very many beaver (at least not under damage control situations where you have to get them all). Yes, initially they can be easy to catch but a trap-shy beaver makes a coyote look like the town idiot. 

Since there is no way a 50 lb beaver's back foot could make it far enough into a number #2 coil for the jaws to reach the leg bones, I suspect it was the beaver that broke the bone- not the trap. I use much larger traps than #2's and rarely have injuries. 

I used #4 longs and jumps for beaver until #5's came out. I haven't set anything smaller than a #4 jump since then and it's been 15 years or so since I set a #4J. A large beaver's back foot can be bridge a #4DL. If you are buying beaver footholds- I suggest MB750s. If you don't like the dogless design (until you get used to them they can be tough to set with your hands), go with Duke #5 DL's or Bridger #5 coils. I use MB750's almost exclusively and can't remember my last pull-out. It was at least 10 years ago. If the 750 is down the cable there's a beaver in it.

I'm not some super professional beaver trapper but I've been doing it for a while (this is my 35th beaver season) and I think I do ok for a weekender: 

2012-2013 season 74 beavers
2011-2012 season 76 beavers
2010-2011 season 66 beavers

Regarding large bodygrippers- read the trapping regs. All 330s have to be in the water as do 220s on public property. A safety grippers will be the best $6 you'll ever spend. Tie a piece of flagging to it so you don't lose or inadvertently leave it on a trap. Been there- done that. Beavers always find the trap with the safety still in place!

Be safe out there!

John


----------



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

#3 bridger quad coils for yotes and beavers.


Be carful I believe it is illegal to set 330's on open ground and you kill someones dog in a illegal set irregardless of Mi leash law the dog owner is going to prolly have you strung up by your dark and curlies and your going to spend alot of money. Just a heads up!!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I guess I should have taken a pic of the broken leg for proof...

Hard to say whether it snapped when the trap fired or when it tried to pull free but the jaws were closed between the bones, above the "ankle".

Don't know how much difference it made but they are 4 coil.

I haven't missed a beaver with a foot trap yet. They seem really easy to catch but that has just been my experience. Maybe I've been getting the dumb ones. Always seem to walk in the same trails over and over. Do they have great sense of smell and dig up traps? You are right though, I don't have the number of catches you do, not even close. Just started last year with **** traps then decided to use my yote traps instead. Just trying to rid one small area of beaver.

My first was with a 1.5 Duke and was probably closer to 55-60 lb. Front foot though.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

pretty sure they cant smell traps under water!!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

krackshot said:


> pretty sure they cant smell traps under water!!


Never tried a foothold under water. Does it work if you keep it shallow? Seems like it would be extremely unreliable due to freezing.


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

Follow BH2's advice beaver traps should be underwater heck I caught and held a 55# beaver 22 days ago in a #1 victor stoploss that does not make it a beaver trap. MB750's and #5 double long springs are my foothold traps for beaver and yes I have had my fingers in them and they all still work.


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

I caught a beaver in a #1 victor coil spring set for mink and muskrat in a run along waters edge. It was a front toe catch and I mean it just had one toe above the toe nail. I am sure the catch was made minutes before the check or it would have left me a toe. It was a kit beaver and it was a complete fluke. 330 conn's or MB 750's are beaver traps if you are going to be a beaver trapper, don't use a finish or trim hammer to do rough framing


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> I haven't missed a beaver with a foot trap yet. They seem really easy to catch but that has just been my experience. Maybe I've been getting the dumb ones. Always seem to walk in the same trails over and over. Do they have great sense of smell and dig up traps? You are right though, I don't have the number of catches you do, not even close. Just started last year with **** traps then decided to use my yote traps instead. Just trying to rid one small area of beaver.
> 
> My first was with a 1.5 Duke and was probably closer to 55-60 lb. Front foot though.





sureshot006 said:


> Never tried a foothold under water. Does it work if you keep it shallow? Seems like it would be extremely unreliable due to freezing.


By your statements (and the pic), I'd hazard to guess that you do not have these "beaver" sets on drowners either? If not, that right there is most likely the reason for the broken leg. There is no way I would set a foothold beaver trap, without it being on a drowner. 

I trap more than a few beaver every year, but I tell you what, when three of the people that posted above speak ... I listen. I'm guessing that between them they have over 100yrs of experience. Since I'm including MultiBeard in that group ... it might be closer to 150yrs of experience.

As far as size of trap goes, here is a post I made a few years back that clearly illustrates the reasoning for the larger is better mentality for beaver (sorry for the blurry pics):
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=261257

Even setting a trap shallow, you will not always catch your beaver by the front foot. There are some tricks to use to help put the odds in your favor ... but nothing is ever a sure thing.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Mister ED said:


> By your statements (and the pic), I'd hazard to guess that you do not have these "beaver" sets on drowners either? If not, that right there is most likely the reason for the broken leg. There is no way I would set a foothold beaver trap, without it being on a drowner.
> 
> I trap more than a few beaver every year, but I tell you what, when three of the people that posted above speak ... I listen. I'm guessing that between them they have over 100yrs of experience. Since I'm including MultiBeard in that group ... it might be closer to 150yrs of experience.
> 
> ...


Ok ed enough of the poking fun at your elders and the guy that tootered you on how to catch flat tails. The way the old body feels right now it might make it closer to 200 years. I did managfe to run beaver traps with my son in 2012. I guess he was paying more attention to me than I thought way back when he was a kid. Nice bonus was that he got a $20 bill every time he carried a beaver back to the car as bounty since it was before the beaver were prime and the guy wanted them OUT.

After reading Daves last post in the attatched thread I wonder if he can still use those 14's up where he is at seeing they are baned here in the great state of Michigan because of the teeth. I still have a bunch of illegal #4's that have teeth welded on them due to the MTA being PC and getting them banned for no good reason at all. We did not have to buy the super traps at $20+ untill that happened. One reason I am not that sad that I had to give it up.


----------

